# My AMH is UP and FSH is DOWN?? What's going on?



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello ladies

I'm a ff regular but never posted in the 'over 40' section before.

I've had such an odd result today I wanted to see if you had any thoughts. So went today (day 4) down to the Path Lab to get some testing done. I haven't had the day 3 tests done for a while so went with some trepidation thoroughly expecting my AMH to fall off a cliff (now that I'm 40).  

The results were as follows:
FSH              7.9 miU/ml    (Follicular 1-10)
LH                4.4 miU/ml    (Follicular 1.0-10.0)
Oestradiol    123 pmol/L    (Follicular 66-540)
Prolactiin    180 uIU/ml    (40 - 700)
AMH            7.4 pmol/L    Low fertility: 2.7-6.7, Normal potential 6.8 - 20.3, High Normal  20.4-33.8, High levels >34
TSH          2.52 miU/L      (0.3- 5.0)

So lets look at my past results...
So on the 04/04/14..
LH            5.3 miU/ml
FSH          8.5 miU/ml
Oestradiol  64 pmol/L

Feb 2013...
AMH 5.4  pmol/L

Soooooooo my AMH has gone UP and my FSH has gone DOWN!!! Now I wasn't expecting that!!  

Been wracking my brain all evening as to WHY? 

I wasn't in good health in Feb 2013 after 3 month ill and endo surgery in Dec 2012. But that doesn't explain my April 2014 results when I was quite fit (unlike now   ) 

I also started Chinese herbs about 2 months ago - could it be the Chinese herbs? !! I'm on a fertility / immune formula. Crikey!! I knew the herbs had completely changed my period (heavier, brighter red, much more painful) but I didn't think it could do this too. I'm off on Friday back to the college so will take a copy along of my results for my herbalist to look at.  

Anyone had similar?? If so what did you do different?? Any theories as to what is going on?

Tigger xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I have had an often fluctuating FSH 

2011 7
2012 8
2013 9
2013 19
2013 23
2014 7
2015 16

My AMH always stayed around 2.2 for years but last year the clinic changed the way the lab interpreted my AMH results and apparently it's now 5 

L x


----------



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Lilly. Yes I guess fsh can jump around quite a bit! 

But what about the AMH. I thought that only went one way ie down?


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tigger99, I had two very different AMH readings at two different clinics. Maybe that's the reason?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sure it can't go up but I think the levels can fluctuate, like Clara said was it a different clinic? Whatever changes in my lab affected everyone's AMH results so my new one was higher 

The fact your FSH is lower though is a bonus as you know as that's the more important one for ivf 

L xx


----------



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Clara and Lilly for the replies. There are 2 different scales which can cause confusion for AMH. There is ng/ml and pmol/l. There is a conversion factor between the 2 scales though. 

My measurements were both in pmol/l so surely there cant be just down to the lab? Not a very accurate test if it is!!


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

My measurements were in the same scale too, pmol/L . But one was 9.5 (and P at Serum thinks this one was the correct one), and one (6 months later) was 16. So yes, I think it might just be down to the lab.  
But your FSH now is great, so YAY!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mines always been pmol/l too

L xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I've seen quite a few ladies report higher AMH results after several months on DHEA, and some ladies report lowered CD3 FSH after using wheatgrass (especially the frozen fresh juice rather than the powder). I think CoEnzyme Q10 can sometimes cause these levels to change as well.

Yes, overall AMH trends downwards with age, but that doesn't mean it's impossible to see an uptick with improved health and diet and/or use of targeted supplements. And it's always possible to just have the occasional odd month.


----------

